# КУПЛЮ



## alina.germanovna (25 Май 2015)

Я студентка второго курса Муыкального колледжа, срочно нужно купить аккордеон, из-за того что я живу с бабушкой и считаюсь сиротой, средств купить хороший инструмент нету, хотелось бы найти в пределах 150 тыс.руб хороший инструмент, хотя бы с рук, так как планирую продолжать учится. Помогите пожалуйста)


----------



## Roman MAMAEV (25 Май 2015)

Детка, не сомневаюсь в Ваших талантах! Прежде чем потратить даже 150 тыс.руб., и продолжить "хоронить" лучшие годы жизни на тяжёлом инструменте не для дам - советую хорошенько подумать! Проблемы со здоровьем, трудоустройством, достойной оплатой вложенного труда, и т.д... Поменяйте творческий вектор, вот вам мой совет!


----------



## zet10 (25 Май 2015)

Роман,а почему все в таких мрачных красках?а мне кажется,что "детку",ждет БОЛЬШОЕ БУДУЩЕЕ.ПО пунктам...поступление в ВУЗ,и тут же поездка за рубеж на конкурс где "детка"получает гран при и ей открывается большая перспектива( гастроли,записи,поклонники,лучшие концертные площадки мира),и вопрос с аккордеоном решен автоматом,на втором курсе удачное замужество ,на третьем получение квартиры в любом городе России на выбор,на четвертом курсе шикарное приглашение на трудоустройство ведущим педагогом РАМ им Гнессиных, ну и естественно что на пятом курсе это уже как минимум ГОС.Дума.. ...все это реально,но только если в августе 2015 года,созвездие Овна войдет в благоприятную фазу в  десятом кругу Марса,и давление Нептуна будет приостановлено в виду того что он войдет в содружество с созвездием Большой Медведицы,после чего будет отставка В.Путина и Российская команда по футболу автоматически поймет свою бессмысленность и пойдет работать на шахту угольную, поэтому шанс есть и я бы не стал Роман так грустно смотреть на то, что происходит,не надо так пессимистично настраиваться)

По теме,Алина Вы не уточнили о каком инструменте идет речь,какие характеристики нужны то?Я так понимаю,что если Вы учитесь в училище,то о готововыборном? Если так,то могу Вам предложить хорошую "Супиту", по цене 90 т.р.


----------



## vev (25 Май 2015)

Roman MAMAEV/ писал:


> Детка, не сомневаюсь в Выших талантах! Прежде чем потратить даже 150 тыс.руб., и продолжить "хоронить" лучшие годы жизни на тяжёлом инструменте не для дам - советую хорошенько подумать! Проблемы со здоровьем, трудоустройством, достойной оплатой вложенного труда, и т.д... Поменяйте творческий вектор, вот вам мой совет!


Роман, по-моему, не совсем корректно обращаться столь фамильярно к незнакомому человеку. 

Теперь по сути. Наверное, человек уже подумал и взвесил все "за" и "против". Это его выбор и по поводу него совета никто не спрашивал. Если придерживаться Ваших критериев в выборе направления движения, то лучше всего идти на кладбище и ложиться в гроб. Навскидку могу предложить пару сотен мест и профессий где надо горбатиться, а заработок весьма невелик. И почти во всех этих местах надо вложить немало труда при минимуме выхода. 

150 тр - не такие большие деньги, чтобы иметь возможность заниматься любимым делом ИМХО

Предложение Юры по поводу Супиты вполне достойно. Не новый, но добротный инструмент.


----------



## zet10 (25 Май 2015)

Полностью согласен Евгений! Точнее и не скажешь!


----------



## internetbayan (25 Май 2015)

Полностью согласен с vev и zet10!Сам концертирующий музыкант и сын в этом году поступил в Мерзляковку!Если и мы не будем поддерживать наше направление(исскуство)-то грош нам всем цена и до боли обидно будет тем,кто всю свою сознательную жизнь посвятил музыке!И ущербным по всем направлениям(как писал роман) себя никогда не считали,не считают и не будут считать!


----------



## alina.germanovna (25 Май 2015)

Roman MAMAEV писал:


> zet10 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Роман,а почему все в таких мрачных красках?а мне кажется,что "детку",ждет БОЛЬШОЕ БУДУЩЕЕ.ПО пунктам...поступление в ВУЗ,и тут же поездка за рубеж на конкурс где "детка"получает гран при и ей открывается большая перспектива( гастроли,записи,поклонники,лучшие концертные площадки мира),и вопрос с аккордеоном решен автоматом,на втором курсе удачное замужество ,на третьем получение квартиры в любом городе России на выбор,на четвертом курсе шикарное приглашение на трудоустройство ведущим педагогом РАМ им Гнессиных, ну и естественно что на пятом курсе это уже как минимум ГОС.Дума.. ...все это реально,но только если в августе 2015 года,созвездие Овна войдет в благоприятную фазу в  десятом кругу Марса,и давление Нептуна будет приостановлено в виду того что он войдет в содружество с созвездием Большой Медведицы,после чего будет отставка В.Путина и Российская команда по футболу автоматически поймет свою бессмысленность и пойдет работать на шахту угольную, поэтому шанс есть и я бы не стал Роман так грустно смотреть на то, что происходит,не надо так пессимистично настраиваться)
> ...


Я уже определилась со своей специальностью, и обратного пути я считаю нет, я очень хочу совершенствоваться и играть лучше и лучше))


----------

